# SVS PB12-Plus/2



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Why were the PB12-Plus/2 and the PB12-Ultra discontinued? They seemed to be great subs as far as everyone's reviews.
Despite the updated electronics and drivers in the New PB12-Plus, was the design simply better because of the front firing drivers and ports? I've read many reviews which indicate down firing are more appealing as well as the drivers being protected without any output loss.


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe it was because it seemed a bit redundant after the introduction of the PB13-Ultra. From what I've read, the PB12 Plus/2 and PB13-Ultra are relatively similar in output capabilities, while the PB13 is capable of deeper extension and more output down low. The Ultra also represents a significant improvement in SQ. This pretty much left the Plus/2 in a weird position, being very large and an inferior performer to the Ultra (though a great performer, nonetheless), and SVS discontinued it. Hopefully someone else can give the official story, but that's my understanding.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info Stephen. Perhaps i'll get more feedback. 
Hey, I see you are in Arcadia, I'm in Claremont and I just return from the Arboretum. They are having a large garden show this Friday thru Sunday in case your interested. I was at the opening reception tonight. 
BTW, what type of subwoofer are you running?
Rick


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Really? That's cool! We should see about maybe getting together sometime if you would like :yes:. I know I'm always excited to see other peoples' gear and setups. My subwoofer is an Epik Castle. It's now discontinued, as Epik recently came out with an entirely new subwoofer lineup a couple of months ago, but it's a great performer! If you're interested, here's a link to a thread about my setup:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...college-students-modest-bedroom-ht-setup.html

It's not anything high end compared to many peoples' dedicated rooms, but it sure rocks my small room . Hope to hear from you soon!

Stephen


----------

